# Motherboard for 3 GPUs. Can I use what I have?



## wild thing (May 12, 2021)

I have 3, 3080s. Don't believe I will be getting more. I have these motherboards.

Can I use what I have to put all 3 GPU's on one MB? Or should I invest in a better MB?

MSI X99A SLI PLUS LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813144100

GA-Z170X-Gaming GT https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-Z170X-Gaming-GT-rev-10/sp#sp

MSI Z590 Pro WIFI6 that is running one of the 3080s.

asus strix b560-g with built-in wifi running one of the 3080s.

PSU - CORSAIR HX Series HX1000 CP-9020139-NA 1000W ATX12V v2.4 / EPS12V 2.92 80 PLUS PLATINUM (3 years old)

Thanks.


----------



## Bones (May 12, 2021)

Looks like you can run the MSI from the spacing of the PCI-E slots.
The Gigabyte however isn't setup for Tri-SLI, one of the slots is too far away from the others by the spacing of the slots it has.


----------



## wild thing (May 12, 2021)

Bones said:


> Looks like you can from the spacing of the PCI-E slots.


Thanks. Which MB would be the best?


----------



## Bones (May 12, 2021)

wild thing said:


> Thanks. Which MB would be the best?


I edited the above. 
If needing to use an SLI bridge, that's how it would be.


----------



## wild thing (May 12, 2021)

Bones said:


> I edited the above.
> If needing to use an SLI bridge, that's how it would be.


Thanks. My lack of expertise may show. Using the MSI board, I put all 3, 3080's on it and the CORSAIR HX Series HX1000 will be able to handle it all. I7-5820 CPU.


----------



## Zach_01 (May 13, 2021)

If you want to build a multi GPU (x3) system for mining, then you can use any of them with at least 3 PCI-E slots. It doesn;t have to support SLI or Crossfire or have spacing between the slots.
Anyway you will plug the GPUs with those:



Each of the GPU requires a functioning PCI-E x1 slot. Doesn't matter if its physically a X1 or X16.



Each of those 3080s, if configured properly will draw about 200~250W depending on the algorithm you'll run for mining. Thats a 600~750W so a 1000W PSU will suffice. But you have to configure the GPUs before you start the miner software. Otherwise all 3 of them will bring that 1KW PSU to its knees or even damage it.


----------

